# Marriott Grand Chateau First Day



## GaryDouglas (Jul 9, 2005)

Since we have reserved our week for the Chateau's first day, September 30th, I checked in with Marriott to make sure they are on schedule.  Ended talking to a couple people at the service desk and even the sales people that are on site.  Although there was a consensus that the opening day is good, when I asked any more specific questions, they didn't know.  Someone from Marriott is suppose to call me back on Monday that has more definitive info, which I will pass along in case there is anyone else out there that is scheduled for their maiden voyage...


----------



## pvangordon (Jul 9, 2005)

I'll be very interested to read your review!


----------



## GaryDouglas (Jul 12, 2005)

My sources today reiterated that they are opening on the 30th and construction is ahead of schedule.  I was also informed that the pool and kid's activity center will alos be completed at that time.  If I get any more, I'll pass it along.


----------



## frankhi (Jul 12, 2005)

Just saw a 1 br for memorial day week 2006 on II


----------



## GaryDouglas (Jul 16, 2005)

Latest info…

The top 18 floors will become available the weekend of September 30th, October 1st and 2nd , 2005. This building is 38 stories of which around the first 5 stories are for parking. That means they will still be finishing off the lower 15 floors over the remainder of the year. The roof top pool and Jacuzzi, children’s activity center, fitness center, main entrance, landscaping, lobby and check-in area will be finished by opening day. The poolside bar will be open dependant on getting their liquor license. The beds will have pillow tops and the internet will be wireless.


----------



## GaryDouglas (Aug 19, 2005)

*Preview*

A couple Pictures from my trip to LV in June. September 30th is just around the corner...


----------



## dougp26364 (Aug 20, 2005)

Thanks for posting the pictures. We won't be there until March of next year but are really looking forward to it. This will be a very attractive building once the project reaches complete build out. I'm glad we made the decision to purchase, even if it wasn't at the absolute lowest preconstruction price.


----------



## pwrshift (Aug 20, 2005)

Gary...are there no balconies?

Brian


----------



## GaryDouglas (Aug 20, 2005)

Nope.

I don't think I've seen any of the hotels in Vegas with a balcony.

They do have a rooftop pool, though...


----------



## dougp26364 (Aug 21, 2005)

pwrshift said:
			
		

> Gary...are there no balconies?
> 
> Brian



There are no balconies at the Grand Chateau. We wouldn't want someone who had lost their rent money jumping from the building now would we?


----------



## dougp26364 (Aug 21, 2005)

GaryDouglas said:
			
		

> Nope.
> 
> I don't think I've seen any of the hotels in Vegas with a balcony.
> 
> They do have a rooftop pool, though...



PT's does have balcony's. They don't care if their owners jump after seeing that the rooms do not get renovated.


----------



## GaryDouglas (Aug 21, 2005)

That's why I said hotels...


----------



## GaryDouglas (Sep 14, 2005)

Rates for the Grand Chateau


----------



## Clemson Fan (Sep 14, 2005)

I got a 2 bedroom there for Dec in a trade.  Can't wait.  Thanks for the pics.


----------



## CaliDave (Sep 14, 2005)

Some of the really old hotels have balconies.. Imperial Palace, San Remo.. and possibly a few others. I don't think they are allowed to build balconies anymore on the strip.


----------



## david610 (Sep 15, 2005)

*Marriott Grand Chateau*

Just finished closing on a 2 bedroom T/S at the GC and very curious to know what the opening week would be like.  Booked our vacation during week of July 4th and may decide to go or trade.  Any feedback or suggestions are appreciated.


----------



## purduealum91 (Sep 19, 2005)

*Dave610, a suggestion... bring and drink lots of water...*

you are going to need it.  July in Vegas = ouch!


----------



## david610 (Sep 20, 2005)

*It's Going to be HOT*

Yes - going to Las Vegas for the 4th, I hope the roof top pool is ready.  The nights are cooler for sight seeing and fun.


----------



## copper (Sep 20, 2005)

YIKES... a 38 floor building in the middle of the downwind leg for 19r at MC CARRAN INTL. I hope the TCA is still in place to help direct the flibs around it.


----------



## LICAL3 (Sep 20, 2005)

we are going there for president's week......do you think it will be too cool for the rooftop pool?


----------



## GaryDouglas (Sep 20, 2005)

For yearly temperature ranges, look at the bottom of this web page...

http://www.vacationclub.com/resorts/vg/default.jsp


----------



## GaryDouglas (Sep 30, 2005)

*Yea!*

We are one couple of around a half dozen people that were first to enter the Grand Chateau just before 12 PM today.  We are 35 floors up and pointed towards the Bellagio.  Film at 11...


----------



## dougp26364 (Sep 30, 2005)

GaryDouglas said:
			
		

> We are one couple of around a half dozen people that were first to enter the Grand Chateau just before 12 PM today.  We are 35 floors up and pointed towards the Bellagio.  Film at 11...



Pictures......I live for pictures. 

I'm looking forward to our first visit to the newest timeshare we own but, in the meantime I have a couple of other trips planned to look forward to. 

Be sure and let us know what's up and running and what has a ways to go yet.


----------



## jancurious (Sep 30, 2005)

Way to go Gary!  That must be exciting.  We will all be anxiously awaiting your reports!

Jan


----------



## jmatias (Oct 1, 2005)

Looking forward to your posts Gary!  Have a great time.


----------



## GaryDouglas (Oct 1, 2005)

Photos taken 1:55 PM 09/30/2005.

http://community.webshots.com/user/gdkinsman

You should see the view from the roof.

Stay tuned for more...


----------



## Dave M (Oct 1, 2005)

Great photos, Gary! 

I'm ready to go....


----------



## dougp26364 (Oct 1, 2005)

Wonderful Pictures. Unfortunately, it will be 6 long months before we get to see it in person. 

I'm glad you're in the 3 bedroom unit as that is what we own. I was wanting to see what the one bedroom LO was like to gauge whether or not we'd be staying in it occasionally or exchaning it.


----------



## jancurious (Oct 1, 2005)

Thanks Gary!  The photos are great!

Jan


----------



## luckydude (Oct 1, 2005)

*View from the top is spectacular*

My wife and I just got home from Vegas on the 26th. While there we decided to walk over to the GC on Sqturday to see if we could look around and we got really lucky. Friday night Marriott thru a big party for management and corporate big wigs at the GC. After the party the guests stayed at the GC. When we walked over there were bellman wearing their uniforms and going thru final training. When we asked if we could look around one of them said yes and volunteered to give us a tour. He took us to the roof top pool and I have to tell you Gary is very right, the view is truly spectacular. The loby is very well done. He told us they are going to have free valet parking and cab service for those that don't have their own car. I read somewhere on these boards before we left that someone said they don't like the location of the GC. I couldn't disagree more with this statement. The location is great, especially for a timeshare. You are within easy walking distance to the Aladin, MGM, NYNY, Paris, Bellaggio,Caesars and more. The new tower that MGM is building that will be million dollar condo's sits behind and further from the strip than the GC. When the GC is done it will be shaped like an X just like Paris and a new much bigger pool will be built on the second floor. I didn't know that this was only the first of four buildings. They told us that Marriott is well aware of the fact that there isn't a supermarket within 2 miles of thje GC so they are going to have a well supplied Marketplacefor guests.

We are not owners but are staying there using a bonus week for depositing a one bedroom Beach Place Towers April 1-8,2006.


----------



## taffy19 (Oct 1, 2005)

what great pictures and what a fantastic view from your bedroom too, Gary.  It looks like a beautiful unit and I wished we could see it as we are going to Las Vegas next month.  I wonder if they will let us do an update?  I will find out when we are there.


----------



## Clemson Fan (Oct 2, 2005)

Gary,

Thanks for the pics.  They were great!  I'm going there in Dec in a 2 bedroom I got with an exchange.

I had to laugh at how most of your pics from MOC were of the grounds and very few of the interior of the rooms while it was just the opposite for Grand Chateau.

It's too bad I'm not retired as there's a 2 bedroom for Grand Chateau sitting on II right now for Oct 14-21 that I could pick up with one of my AC's for $299.  Oh well, that day will come.


----------



## GaryDouglas (Oct 2, 2005)

I'm just getting started.  Stay tuned for more...


----------



## david610 (Oct 2, 2005)

*Thanks for the update.*

Gary…thanks for the pictures – very classy and elegant.
Is the pool and fitness center ready?
Enjoy your stay and don’t lose your shirt.


----------



## ciscogizmo1 (Oct 3, 2005)

WOW!!!  Very impressive... Enjoy your vacation.


----------



## GaryDouglas (Oct 3, 2005)

*More Pics*

I added some more pictures.  Hope to finish them by tomorrow night.  After that, I will work on interesting factoids and rumors...


----------



## JonP (Oct 3, 2005)

Absolutely superb…must be the best units at any MVCI.  No doubt those who bought early are smiling and those who didn’t (thinking resale is the way) aren’t!!


----------



## dougp26364 (Oct 3, 2005)

We'll, I think I'm convinced that I'll buy the matching EOY unit to go with what we own, giving us two EOY units that essentially make it an every year usage. Fortunately, the price was locked in at 50% of the every year unit on the day we purchased and we have the option to complete the transaction up to 18 months after signing the original contract, which was last Oct. 

The only thing that could have been better would have been to purchase earlier than we did, like on the first day. As it is I'm convinced that we own at what will continue to be the premier TS's in Vegas for many years to come.


----------



## blackjack (Oct 4, 2005)

I have a studio unit booked for december.  How is the studio lockoff??  Thanks for the great pictures.


----------



## taffy19 (Oct 4, 2005)

GaryDouglas said:
			
		

> I added some more pictures.  Hope to finish them by tomorrow night.  After that, I will work on interesting factoids and rumors...


Please, do.  Are you enjoying Las Vegas and some of the shows?  I am looking forward to our trip and the shows we have booked already.  We do not gamble so spend the money on shows and meals instead.


----------



## GaryDouglas (Oct 9, 2005)

*Final Images*

I finished uploading the last few images tonight, including a couple pages from the booklet that they handed out when we arrived and the floor plans I received back in May of 2004.

Some of the photos were taken with a wide angle lens which allows more to be captured in the picture, but also causes some distortion.  You will notice some things, like doors, that don't look straight, and some rooms that look deeper than they really are..., but they do give you a good idea how things look.

http://community.webshots.com/user/gdkinsman
I'll try and finish up with the critique portion soon and answer any questions I haven't addressed yet...


----------



## pvangordon (Oct 9, 2005)

Very nice pics - thanks for taking and posting them.  Did you notice any problems the first week?  Service or maintenance issues?  Things not working as intended?


----------



## dougp26364 (Oct 9, 2005)

Great pictures. They leave me excited about going back to Vegas again. Since we are regular travelers to Vegas, sometimes it's a little tough for me to get really excited about it. There are still sites and shows I want to see but, after a while, I've gotten to the point where I feel like I've seen most everything there is to see. The gaming odds have gone to the birds and the cheap meals or shows are a thing of the past. But now I'm at least excited aobut the comforts offered by the GC and the views to relax by in the evening when we've returned to our villa.

Thanks for the pictures.


----------



## KCI (Oct 9, 2005)

We are going in late March and have booked a lockoff.  Looking at the pictures of the lockoff of the 3 bdrm unit, it appears the lockoffs at GC have a separate bedroom, different from other Marriott lockoffs.  Is that correct?  Are all lockoffs at GC the same as the one pictured in the photos on this thread?  Thanks, Linda


----------



## GaryDouglas (Oct 9, 2005)

*Mgc 101*

I'll start off here with some comments about a few of the pictures from the slide show, followed up by some factoids and rumors, them some personal comments and then an answer to a question that was asked earlier. There will be a question/answer period after the lecture... 

108_FrontDesk: The registration desk will extend to twice it's current width towards the left when the next tower is finished.

110_2nd&3RdTowerWithPool: These two towers face towards the south. The size of this pool has been increased 30% since the original plan, which causes a slight reduction in parking spaces below. It would logically be built when the third tower is built, but they are looking into the possibility of completing it before the third tower is completed. They are also considering an additional rooftop pool (everyone should write in or call about pushing this option).

113_BellStation&Lobby: The far wall in this picture will be removed when the next tower is completed. It will extend the lobby area and create enough area for a mini-food court including a Starbucks.

415_NorthEastFromRoof: There are around 6 or 8 fountain jets that are flush with the deck around the perimeter of the pool that are turned on at night. A very nice affect. I was going to get a picture of that too, but my dance card was full.

502_GrandChateauWelcomePamphlet: The cost of a full clean is $168 for a 3 bedroom unit. A little expensive. Anyone staying a whole week that wants it cleaned at mid-week would be well advised to have their week split (3/4 days) since units are cleaned when split and the cost to split is ony $75.

The MarketPlace, to the left of the registration desk, was open 24/7. They have Starbucks coffee and a variety of food and sundries. A little pricey. I would advise taking a taxi to Albertsons on Tropicana to pick up some necessities if staying more than a few days. Also, there is a Wallgreens just south of the Polo Towers (easy walking distance) that also have food items (milk and some dairy, soft drinks, bread and limited frozen foods, etc.).

The area between South Las Vegas Bldv. and the MGC is slated to be demolished. Currently there is a sleazy strip mall, an old Travel Lodge, Harley Davidson Cafe and parking on this site. Don't know the timetable and exactly what will take it's place, but it could be a hotel and shops.

The two top floors of MGC are yet to be completed. I heard that they will use one of them for sales purposes in the future. The unfinished floors below the currently completed floors are to be completed by this spring and they should break ground on the next tower in May.

Problems where what one would expect for a first week. Our icemaker in the fridge had to be replaced, the light switches in the master bath needed to be rewired and the lockoff safe needed to be fixed (all fixed very quickly). The pool although ready on the first day was down for a couple days during the week with filtration problems. They had the rooftop bar open on opening day, but they didn't get it licensed until late that day and supplied until late that night. The first week was a bit under polulated so we felt like we had the run of the place. The estimated population for the second week was going to be 90% plus, so we got in before the rush. Service was great and at least a couple people in particular were exemplary. Personally talked to the general manager a few times. Some of the info included here was from him. He was very helpful and we are very pleased that he is the GM.

We had a bunch of family members coming in and out during the week, so we were mostly checking out the shops, dining out and some gambling (I think they now call it gaming). We did drive out to Hoover dam and took the dam tour, bought some dam souvenirs and took some dam pictures and generally had a dam good time...

In answer to KCI, I included pictures of the two and three bedroom lockoffs, and yes, only the 3 bedroom lockoff has a seperate bedroom. As far as I know, that's all there was to show.

We are very pleased with this resort, that we are owners, and particularly that we bought with the initial release in June of 2004.

Any questions?


----------



## Fern Modena (Oct 9, 2005)

When you took the Dam Tour, did you have to stand in the Dam Line for a long time?


----------



## jerseygirl (Oct 9, 2005)

Well done ... Chevy would be proud!


----------



## GaryDouglas (Oct 9, 2005)

It only seemed like a long time.  The men's bathroom in the parking area was closed for maintenance and I had to go through a security checkpoint to get to the other one...


----------



## bearjon (Oct 9, 2005)

*GC photos*

Just a quick note to say "thanks" for posting the GC photos. They were instrumental in helping us make our decision to purchase a 3BR. Very nice job of photography.


----------



## GaryDouglas (Oct 10, 2005)

You're welcome... and if you aren't referring yourself for the points, I'll take them (just kidding, I think).

For those that saw the first installment of pictures, but not the final one, I added the floorplans for the 1, 2 and 3 bedroom units which I would think would be of interest to any potential or actual MGC owner.


----------



## pwrshift (Oct 11, 2005)

I'm assuming you saw this Ebay resale price on a 3bdrm...quite a bit lower than the current price list.

Brian

Added--I read the ad closer and totally missed the every other year  mention, which makes it a bad deal in my opinion.  Now I'm surprised it sold at that price and noted that the last bid was way above the previous, which I assume is because the #2 bidder also bid near the winning amount.  

http://cgi.ebay.com/MARRIOTTS-GRAND...407283238QQcategoryZ15897QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## GaryDouglas (Oct 11, 2005)

That was an EOY, so annualized the selling price would make it $31,800.  I think the current developer price is $33,900.  Interesting...


----------



## taffy19 (Oct 26, 2005)

Gary, we went to see the condos here a few days ago. I could not believe how many people were touring the condos at the same time when we were there. The units were full of people so it was hard to look around and take it all in. They told us that 300 people are touring here per day! I wonder if I understood this right?

The resort is not on the strip but only a few steps away from the Bellagio Hotel and the Paris Las Vegas Hotel too. MGM wasn't far either. You can easy walk it.    Yes, it is a very nice resort but I wonder what they will build between here and the strip as real estate is so expensive. There are some flimsy buildings there and big parking lots that will disappear for sure.

It is amazing how much building is going on at the strip and the prices of these private condos must be outrageous because some people have bought 52 weeks here too at the Grand Chateau as that seems to be cheaper than buying a private condo outright. Can you believe this so it is not only at the Newport Coast Villas where someone has done that too.  These people do not have to move from unit to unit every week so it is like owning a private condo.

http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=8863

I really wonder how much longer this real estate bubble will continue?  Prices are going up again in the beginning of November.  People, who bought early here, must be very happy.    It is a beautiful resort.   Congratulations!


----------



## GaryDouglas (Oct 26, 2005)

300 is the number I heard also.

I was told by the GM that there are already plans for the space between the Grand Chateau and the strip.  This area is currently being used by a Travel Lodge, a strip mall, the Harley Davidson Cafe and parking.  The GM wasn't specific on what would take its place.  I've heard some rumors, but am waiting on something more reliable.

As far as the bubble goes, I feel it's more likely to plateau than pop.  Some areas may have an actual correction, probably in the one digit percent range, but LV will be less susceptible.  LV will get hurt with another 9/11.  Since we're not doing anything to protect our boarders, it's just a matter of time.

How's that for ending on an up beat?


----------



## Patricia (Oct 26, 2005)

*WOW, have a great vacation, and keep in touch*

 Wow, sounds like you will have a great vacation in the new Marriott.

Wish we were there !!!!

If you have time, please give us a quick preview when you return.

(This December we are off to the Marriott Canyon Villas in Phoenix.)

But our next vacation (2006)  will hopefully be to the new Marriott in Las Vegas.

Enjoy yourselves, but remember to give your fellow Tuggers a glimpse...
(yes, we are a curious bunch)

Regards,
Patricia


----------



## rawarnock (Dec 27, 2005)

[_Edited to delete message, as it does not pertain to the subject of this thread. Also, if you start a new thread, be careful to avoid giving such specific info about your ownership that your post might be treated as an ad, which would not be permitted on these forums._ Dave M, BBS Administrator


----------

